# maintnence???



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 12, 2008)

well i picked up an old 80's model "ted williams" sears motor. i find out the exact year later on

this things been sittin for atleast a year or 2, but still starts rite up with the plug all gum'd up from evaporated gas and oil. i want to change the lower unit gear oil first off. what type of oil do you put in these outboars? 80-90? i hope so because theres a big drum of it sittin in the shop i can use for free :mrgreen: . any info on these motors? did i buy a junker?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 12, 2008)

You use Lower Unit oil - It is Type C gear lube. They now make a full synthetic that has gotten great reviews. You want to check the seals while you are doing this since the motor was sitting sooooo long

Do you know how to change it? If not we can explain (it is easy)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 12, 2008)

I see a fill plug about 6" above the prop and the other side it has a "vent plug" im not sure how to drain'r though. please do explain. i know vehicles, but boat motors a hole nother world. where do i buy some of this stuff at


----------



## ben2go (Sep 12, 2008)

there are still some parts available from sears online parts department.Enter your engine model number.Also some parts are available on ebay.I have an early 80's 5HP Gamefisher.The poer head should be tecumseh.Ignition parts for the tecumseh power heads are found any where small engine parts are found.






Captain Ahab said:


> You use Lower Unit oil - It is Type C gear lube. They now make a full synthetic that has gotten great reviews. You want to check the seals while you are doing this since the motor was sitting sooooo long
> 
> Do you know how to change it? If not we can explain (it is easy)



I agree with capin on the lower.may be a good idea to replace the impeller for the water cooled lower unit.They are bad to over heat and lock up.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 12, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> I see a fill plug about 6" above the prop and the other side it has a "vent plug" im not sure how to drain'r though. please do explain. i know vehicles, but boat motors a hole nother world. where do i buy some of this stuff at




1. Put a oil pan under the fill plug and open teh plug - be careful as there is usually a gasket on teh plug - try not to lose it - or better yet, get new gaskets before you start;

2. Open the vent plug and allow all the lower unit oil to drain. I suggest rotating the prop by hand to make sure all the gears drain;

3. You fill from the bottom up using a pump. again, spin that prop as you can get air pockets. Fill to the vent line, spin the prop and then add a little more. Replace the plugs (and make sure you have a gasket)

DONE!


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 12, 2008)

Replace the vent (top) plug 1st, it'll help slow the lube from coming-out while you reinstall the fill (bottom) plug.

ST


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks abunch guys. i should of asked this before but i was in a hurry to get on the road to a car show this weekened :mrgreen: 

whats gas mix should i be using for this motor? i was going to guess just a 32 to 1 ?


----------



## ben2go (Sep 15, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> thanks abunch guys. i should of asked this before but i was in a hurry to get on the road to a car show this weekened :mrgreen:
> 
> whats gas mix should i be using for this motor? i was going to guess just a 32 to 1 ?




Most sears outboards are 50:1 mix.I usually go with the mix that safe for 32:1 up to 50:1.Lowe's did have a good deal on the smoke free 2 cycle oil.I am using Homelite 2 cycle oil,because that's what I have mixed.Does the motor have a start up instruction sticker?Sometimes it is in fine print on there.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 15, 2008)

nope, no dummy instructions on it anywhere.

well i changed the lower end gear dope (ive done diff. services on trucks with 200k miles that didnt stink as bad as this one did! ), cleaned the carb out, took apart the head and cleaned all the carbon out ect ect. now its just time to wait for 6 so i can get out of here and see how it does on the water :shock: thanks for all the help!


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 15, 2008)

Mike, be sure & pick-up some SeaFoam to mix in with your fuel-mix.

ST


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 15, 2008)

whats seafoam :mrgreen: 

theres not many places here in the mountains to pick up marine supplies. actually walmarts the only place here, and i refuse to count that. any good website to get some from?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2008)

SeaFoam is a fuel additive - works great. You might not need it - I am guessing that you have a removable fuel tank? If so - make sure it has no gunk or old gas and you should be fine.

Good luck


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 15, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> whats seafoam :mrgreen:
> 
> theres not many places here in the mountains to pick up marine supplies. actually walmarts the only place here, and i refuse to count that. any good website to get some from?



The Menards here just started carrying it, and $2 a can cheaper than anywhere else. It also makes a good fuel-stabilizer. Not sure if Sprawl-Mart carries it or not.....I'm not a customer there either.

Ask around to some of your local buddies, they might be able to tell ya where to find it close to home.

ST


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 15, 2008)

https://www.seafoamsales.com/products.htm

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 15, 2008)

some parts store carry it discount,advance,etc check with them


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 16, 2008)

sweet, i called my buddy who owns a part store. he's getting me a case for 25 bucks :shock: . i try and get the parts manager here at the chevy dealership to get everything from his store that we cant get from gm, so he said he'd return the favor for me.

well i took the boat out yesterday to see how she'd do. the motor ran great in the barrel, but when we got on the water it wouldnt run in gear past 1/4 throttle, then die. after about a half hour of toy'ing with it, cussing and getting a big pinch of snuff to calm down, i guess it finially burnt the junk out that i missed (or all the chemicals i put in it) and just took off and ran better than i could of hoped for. suprised the crap out of me, but me an my girlfriend got our fill of do-nuts in and headed back to the house. thanks for the help!


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 16, 2008)

$25 for a case (depending on what a "case" is) sounds like a deal. 1-16oz can here is $5.50. Sounds like it's running good, the SeaFoam will only help.

ST


----------

